# size of loft



## mystery (Jan 13, 2007)

hi, im getting pigeons really soon and was wondering how many pigeons i can get obviously the more space they can be provided with the better and for that reason i would get less pigeons that what their accomodation can house however i was wondering what the minimum space was per pair x


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mystery said:


> hi, im getting pigeons really soon and was wondering how many pigeons i can get obviously the more space they can be provided with the better and for that reason i would get less pigeons that what their accomodation can house however i was wondering what the minimum space was per pair x


The formula I use is width x depth x height divided by 15
An 8 x 10 loft (that has 6 ft ceiling) would be
8 x 10 x 6 = 480 divided by 15 = 32 birds. Like you said, the MORE space, the better off the birds are. I personally would put about 25 to 28 birds in an 8 x 10. JMO.


----------

